# My Vizsla looks like a dachshund - Help



## rice8702

My 7 month old Visla, Hannah gets confused daily as a dachshund mix. I am so sick of hearing it but i am starting to get concerned that she is not growing properly. We purchased he from a very popular V breeder that has a very good reputation. 

Please look at the picture and let me know your thoughts or if anyone else has experienced this same issue.
I absolutely love this dog. She is so smart and just the perfect companion.

Maybe this is just a weird phase? Will her height catchup with her length?

thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Big Rick

'Normal' is very subjective. Our Scarlet is just 7 months old, is 23½ inches at the shoulder and 58 pounds. I think she's pretty big based on measurements of other females I've seen on the forum.


----------



## tanashka

Dear Rick,
You need to check what is behind the lines of your dog's pedigree. I don't really know, but it may be possible that a German dachshund, for example, got to an Hungarian V during the period of hostilities (aka WW2) and that this dog is a throwback (as well as a long back).
Dachshunds are quite long and, theoretically, it could be possible for that breed to be in both countries at once - if you get the picture - and avoid being caught out crossing a border.
Otherwise, I would say that this photo is a bit of a _stretch_!!

Just some thoughts.

Tanashka


----------



## tanashka

Sorry Rick and Rice - that should read Dear Rice8702


----------



## chino777

Hey Rice8702, 

It does seem like she has a rather long body/or short legs 
Has she had a thorough vet examination? her legs are very defined/muscley 
I think you should visit or call the breeder as well to discuss your little girl and maybe get some answers.

Your 3rd last line says vizsla though ) and thats the most important thing 

Hang in there, and keep us posted...


----------



## Big Rick

I don't know what it costs but if it's important to you there is canine DNA testing. If it turned out that Hannah wasn't totally V I think the breeder would owe an explanation or refund!

Good luck.


----------



## rice8702

yes, thanks Rick...i was considering doing the DNA tests and i did call my breeder last night. He did not really have any answers but just thought it was strange. He said that he had never seen a dog built like that.

tanashka - i am not sure what you meant about the photo being a stretch. 

Thanks Chino777


----------



## DixiesMom

I agree with Chino, her legs do not appear normal, almost as if there is a bit of dwarfism going on there. Your vet should be able to give you some insight on this, and your breeder should be very interested in learning what's going on. 

No matter what her legs look like, she has a VERY sweet face and I am sure she has you wrapped around her little toes. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## rice8702

Thanks DixiesMom, i will keep you up to date on this. I already have a call in to her Vet.


----------



## kathleenleff

Did you get to see the parents? I'd thing about asking the breeder if you could contact any of the people who got the rest of the litter. Or if he'd call them and give them your number. Just to find out if any of the other pups legs were growing as expected.


----------



## rice8702

thank you everyone for all of your help. After some research i believe i have found out that she has dwarfism. It seems to me that her shoulder bones are exactly like the ones in the attache photo that i found of another V with this issue.

Here is what i found.

3. - 6. METAPHYSEAL CHONDRODYSPLASIAS
This is a group of conditions in which abnormalities of the metaphyses predominate, with essentially normal epiphyses, skull, and trunk. Immunologic and endocrine dysfunctions are associated with several of these disorders in humans. Severity of the observed abnormalities varies greatly in this group of disorders.
Lang and Biery classified the medial patellar luxation syndrome, seen primarily in small breed dogs, in this category, associating it with hypoplasia of the medial femoral condyle.(45) The condition is discussed in detail elsewhere in this text and will not be considered further here.
A diet-related disorder seen in large dogs and associated with metaphyseal dysplasia is the syndrome of retained endochondral cartilage.(75) The radiographic appearance is that of a triangular metaphyseal radiolucency, usually most obvious in the distal ulna. This condition is discussed in Chapter 41 and is thought to be related to abnormally rapid ossification of the cortical portion of the metaphysis associated with abnormal calciumhosphorus ratios in the diet.
I have observed a Vizsla who at maturity has the outward conformation of a hypochondroplastic animal but who had large cystic lesions of the metaphyses during development. These extended into the adjacent diaphyseal region and were reminiscent of retained endochondral cartilages (Fig. 57-1), but they occurred to a similar degree in all of the long-bone metaphyses. The radiographic lesions almost certainly represent zones of abnormal classification subsequent to a chondrodysplasia. The affected dog is otherwise normal and has had no evidence of pain associated with these abnormalities, unlike the situation often observed with retained endochondral cartilages.

FIG. 57-1 Lateral radio raph of forelimb of a young Vizsla dog. Large, under mineralized areas are visible in the metaphyses of the long bones. Clinically, the dog has a rhizomelic dwarfism but is otherwise healthy.


----------



## Vespasia

Very interesting Rice....YouR V is still beautiful even if she is short!!

The only thing that I would say is that I would talk again with the breeder about this. I'm not sure about your contract, but my contract with my breeder stated that Hally was a pure bred Vizsla. She also came with a 2 year health guarentee. 

Pure bred Vizsla's are expensive, so if Hannah is a bit of a mix, I'd ask for some/all money back. And if you had a health guarentee clause, I'd ask for some/all money back. Use the money to buy Hannah a fancy collar or something fun because she deserves's it I'm sure  but don't let the breeder off the hook....


----------



## rice8702

Vespasia, thanks for your suggestion. That is a great idea about buying here something nice. I did speak with my breeder and they have offered to refund all of the money. You are correct...they are expensive dogs so i am thankful that they are doing the right thing about this.

Again, thanks everyone for your help,


----------



## barrel browner

Like your children you love them no matter what they grow up to look like......
She 's gorgeous and deserves a little treating (with the refunded money).. Enjoy her cause she's one extra special girl!! 
BB


----------



## Crazy Kian

Yeah, definitely a nice treat... like a sister or brother ;D ....just sayin


----------



## barrel browner

someone gettin broody for another V?


----------



## Crazy Kian

ssh, maybe 
just don't tell my girlfriend or she might put me in the crate ;D


----------



## barrel browner

ha ha 
would pay to see that! 
I know what ya mean though like kids once they get to a certain age you crave another! ???
BB


----------



## sarahaf

Rice,

Did your vet say it's dwarfism for sure, or is that what it's looking like to you at this point based on what you've seen? I would definitely want it confirmed by the vet if not already, and find out if there are any health implications if it's confirmed.

Best, Sarah


----------



## chino777

Rice, 

I just need to say that your attitude to this situation
is fantastic, and i hope you and Hannah have a great long happy life together.

Cheers

J


----------



## rice8702

I have not confirmed it yet with the vet but they did tell me that they could do xrays....if confirmed then there is really nothing they can do about it. So i think i just would rather not worry too much much with it. She is happy and has lots of energy. 

We run about 4 miles most mornings on a near by trail on the lake. She has a blast running up in front of me then turns around and runs back to find me and make sure i am still coming. I usually let her then cool off in the water and chase a few birds. Back around the parking lot she will usually see a rabbit to chase as well.

thanks again all,

Ray


----------



## gunnr

Ray

She's a pretty girl, that's for sure. 
She's going to be what she's going to be, and she has no idea how short, or long, her legs are. Enjoy her.


----------



## kathleenleff

I like Crazy Kian suggestion. Did the breeder say if there was any problems with the rest of the litter? We do need to get our dogs together for some fun. Keep us posted.


----------



## deeco3307

Careful how much your running a dog with open growth plates. Sounds like its mostly on soft surfaces, but from everything I've read/heard on exercising young dogs your probably doing too much, even for a soft surface. I've mostly read that you shouldn't run/jog with your dog until 1 year due to the risk of damaging the growth plates. Obviously this is different then play or walking, as its not a constant pounding on the joints/growth plates. The fact that the dog can handle the cardiovascular component doesn't mean he's capable of withstanding that amount of force on a delicate skeleton.

It looks like a dwarfism issue, but I'd at least have some concern about running the dog 4 miles daily at 7 months being a factor in the growth progression, especially if you've been doing it for a while. Also, it is VERY unlikely that this would be a random case in the breeders history. Dwarfism is an inherited trait. Is this the first litter from those 2 dogs? Are any of the litter mates affected by the problem? I'd ask more questions simply to find a true reason for the growth issues.


----------



## HickeyDesign

I actually joined the forum because of this post (and an issue with digging which I'll ask about elsewhere on here.) Our puppy Cooper is also short in height and very long. We almost think he might be Basset Hound and Vizsla because of his height, length and stumpy legs. We got him from a local animal rescue and he was found at a pound so we have no idea what he all is but the Vizsla part seems fairly obvious I think. I just thought I'd share another stumpy Vizsla

Here are a few pics from when we first got him. He is about 6 months old in these.


----------



## HickeyDesign

Here is Cooper now. He is about a year and a half old at this point and looks A LOT different from the original posters dog. I think he may just be a mutt that got lucky enough to have some Vizsla in him. His front legs remind me of a Corgi or Basset Hounds legs which is why I originally thought he may have dwarfism... He is only about knee high and can hit the top edge of a six foot fence when jumping...Crazy dog.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## datacan

rice8702, more than a Vizsla, IMO. Not certain but I would question the breeder's bloodline (at least for this litter). If color balance is correct, the eyes should be cinnamon color (IMG_0191.jpg posted above), matching the coat tone. Dwarfism was not part of the contract, was it? You paid, and I assume, signed a contract for a healthy Vizsla puppy.

Best recourse is contacting the breeder, most of the have 2 year health guarantee. You should be, able to exchange the puppy or if you already fell head over heals for it, beyond any other options, you should be able to negotiate some of the money back. 

------------------------
I read, neutering @ 6 months will make the dog leggier since testosterone is taken out of the bloodstream. Will make them fatter also if amount of food is not reduced. But i wouldn't rely on this.


----------



## Ozkar

Lab/corgi/V mix perhaps?


----------

